# Cherche Micro sans fil usb ou bluetooth pour Macbook Air



## paambu (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un micro sans fil (usb ou bluetooth), le plus discret et petit possible pour permettre l'enregistrement de conférences.

Je cherche un micro sans fil avec une porté d'une dizaine de mètres pouvant être branché a mon Book Air par usb ou bluetooth.

J'utilise actuellement l'Appli AudioNote LITE version 1.9.2 sur mon Book Air (Mac OS X 10.7.1 - 1,4Ghz Intel core 2 Duo)

Je ne trouve pas le produit que je cherche, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me suggérer des modèles ? 
De plus si vous avez une suggestion d'Appli plus adapté pour la captation du son et l'écriture instantané de type AudiNote, n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part.

Merci à tous pour le coup de pouce dans mes recherches.

Jul.


----------

